# Test of ledlights from Ebay how many watts are they actually?



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

Performed an small test of some ledlights i bought from ebay, here I'm testing how many watts they are compared to what the seller on ebay says they are.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice video. Definitely makes you think twice when buying LEDs. 

I lucked out with the ones I bought for my tractor, but most of the other ones I’ve bought have been garbage.


----------



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

Thx.

Yes I like he big 48w that was 39w in the video I have 4 of them on my Massey Ferguson 240 and it's great lighting all around, and also the small 12w is great since they dont need thick wires ore much power.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Whatever folks are putting on their vehicles anymore has almost turned night time driving into a blood sport. I'm getting to where I hate driving at night anymore what with people putting light bars across their hoods just below the windshields. Heck a good many of the fog lights in the bumpers are brighter than the old halogen headlights on high beam. You can feel your eyes turning into raisins.


----------



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

He he yes that's true, the worst thing I know is the xenon conversion of an H4 lamp those are horrible to meet at night time.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

If you have links to the good ones, please post. I’m thinking off putting some on my snow blower. I always seem to be using it in the dark.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Good info. How many lights do you need on a tractor? My newly acquired 1970 Ford 4000 had ZERO working lights. Since I do a lot of my tractor type work after dark, especially in winter, I had to mount some lighting to be able to function after dark. THEN, the overkill gene kicked in and things got interesting. The first lights were a set of OEM front lights which are high/low beam from the dash switch. Don't kow if these should be counted as 2 or 4, anyway, these are the old incandescent type and did not produce the level of front lighting I had hoped for. Really need rear lights for equipment hoockup. Salvaged 2 incandescent armored lights from neighbors changever to LED'c. Up to 4 or 6. Next added flashing hazard lights for snow removal on county roads. Now up to 6 or 8. Read incandescents not showing much past the implement. One adjusted to 3 point hook up and one to just behind implement. So, added 2 ea 48 watt LED floods to the rear fender facing rear. Can see everything to rear facing rear. Thats 8-10 depending how you count. Finally, saw pics of Fords with lights mounted in rear fenders. Nice. Found 4 pk of round 48 watt LED on ebay. 2 are facing 15 deg out and 2 straight ahead. I can light up the night sky now. Safer for me out at night now . That makes it 12-14 total. Should I mount additional lights to sheet metal to see out to sides? Time will tell. I think lighting on tractor is tastefully done and makes me feel safer.


----------



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

These are the 12w good light for little money
https://tinyurl.com/12w-ebay-light

These are the real 48w lights I have them on my MF240 and it's a lit of light from them.
https://tinyurl.com/48w-ebay-light

On the MF240 I got 4 48w on the roof, and down on the cab I got 2 12w, take a look here and you see that it light's up everything.


----------



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

Ed Williams said:


> Good info. How many lights do you need on a tractor?


Nice setup, liked the one in the fender looks oem.
I think you never get enough lights

I'm currently working with my Valmet 505 installing lights, and with the 2 48w on the roof forward that feels ok, and I also got the normal driving lights with high/low, but in the back I mounted 2 18w and that's not enough now I have then pointed down on the snowblower and then I'm missing light behind the snowblower so will ad 2 48w also I think.

I'm also planing some lights to the side of the tractor it's nice when clearing snow.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Really love the dog playing in the blowing snow from snowblower. I have Rot/Lab mix that loves to play in snow.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Keep posted on the side facing lights. I thought at first they were overkill and would look gawdy. The fender lights are recessed, but mounted on bolts so I can rotate both lights up to 30 deg outward. Lights are snug, but can turn with 2 hands. With front lights on HI and the front fender lights at 30 deg on out and 25 deg on inner, I get a great deal of light to the side but forward of the tractor. Works well for me so far.Here is Marley, dog, making snow angles.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Mini Machines said:


> These are the 12w good light for little money
> https://tinyurl.com/12w-ebay-light
> 
> These are the real 48w lights I have them on my MF240 and it's a lit of light from them.
> ...


The links don’t work for me.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think I’m going to put some LED lights on my blower this year. I just have to find some that don’t suck.


----------



## Daniel H. Grant (Jun 18, 2018)

*The links worked for me I purchased 2 of the 48w.
*


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

marc_hanna said:


> I think I’m going to put some LED lights on my blower this year. I just have to find some that don’t suck.


I bought mine from ebay and they are all working well after 6 mo. I may be a little cynical, but I filtered by 48 watt and US made. China has very poor rep on electric items. You pay a little more, but get lights that work, plus ebay has a buyer protection plan for defective items.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Ed Williams said:


> I bought mine from ebay and they are all working well after 6 mo. I may be a little cynical, but I filtered by 48 watt and US made. China has very poor rep on electric items. You pay a little more, but get lights that work, plus ebay has a buyer protection plan for defective items.


I lucked out with the ones I bought for my Kioti.  I bought them from Amazon. They put out good light, but I didn't measure the draw, so I don't know how close they are to the actual advertised wattage. I think I'll try to find them again.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

These are the ones I bought 2 years ago, and they're still working without issue:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01M8O26G2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1

Oddly enough, those links work when clicked on in the email, but not when clicked on in this thread.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Whatever folks are putting on their vehicles anymore has almost turned night time driving into a blood sport. I'm getting to where I hate driving at night anymore what with people putting light bars across their hoods just below the windshields. Heck a good many of the fog lights in the bumpers are brighter than the old halogen headlights on high beam. You can feel your eyes turning into raisins.


They banned them on road vehicles here in Tn.


Hoodoo Valley said:


> Whatever folks are putting on their vehicles anymore has almost turned night time driving into a blood sport. I'm getting to where I hate driving at night anymore what with people putting light bars across their hoods just below the windshields. Heck a good many of the fog lights in the bumpers are brighter than the old halogen headlights on high beam. You can feel your eyes turning into raisins.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

They’re illegal in many parts of Canada also. If you even have them mounted to your vehicle that is in any way visible, you can get a fine in cities like Calgary.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The link works marc if your talking about the Amazon link?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Actually, I was talking about mini machines’ links. I think the problem was because of a redirect that my desktop browser blocked.


----------



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

marc_hanna said:


> Actually, I was talking about mini machines’ links. I think the problem was because of a redirect that my desktop browser blocked.


Worked for me.

But if you search for 12w LED worklight on ebay you will find them, the only ones to be aware of is the 48w there it's 2 versions and the small one is no good.


----------



## Michael Cites (Oct 5, 2018)

marc_hanna said:


> If you have links to the good ones, please post. I’m thinking off putting some on my snow blower. I always seem to be using it in the dark.


I had a Honda HS724 trak blower that I put LED lights on and found that the snow just caked on them. I ended up buying the Honda incandescent spot which kept the snow melted off the light so I could see. I thought the LED lights would do the job and I didn't think about the heat being a good thing.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Michael Cites said:


> I had a Honda HS724 trak blower that I put LED lights on and found that the snow just caked on them. I ended up buying the Honda incandescent spot which kept the snow melted off the light so I could see. I thought the LED lights would do the job and I didn't think about the heat being a good thing.


That’s a good point. Fortunately, I have the old set of incandescents that I took off my tractor, so I have something to fall back on


----------

